# The Never Ending Story: Chapter Six



## Unforgiven (Oct 29, 2007)

Continued from here



Burgess said:


> . . . . Then i awakened !
> 
> :sleepy:





Hodsta said:


> It was all





PhotonWrangler said:


> a holographic projection





Thujone said:


> of the perfect


----------



## Burgess (Oct 29, 2007)

Belgium waffle


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 29, 2007)

nightmare on elm


----------



## Thujone (Oct 29, 2007)

tree lane. As


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 29, 2007)

the Jack 'O


----------



## mckevin (Oct 29, 2007)

f all trades


----------



## Ledean (Oct 30, 2007)

and then some,


----------



## fnmag (Oct 30, 2007)

Slim pinched himself


----------



## mckevin (Oct 30, 2007)

right on the


----------



## fnmag (Oct 30, 2007)

left ear lobe


----------



## Burgess (Oct 30, 2007)

and shreiked loudly:


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 30, 2007)

end this please.


----------



## lightsandknives (Oct 30, 2007)

Suddenly, from behind,


----------



## Thujone (Oct 30, 2007)

a knife wielding


----------



## Hodsta (Oct 30, 2007)

a root vegetable


----------



## Thujone (Oct 30, 2007)

that had been


----------



## Hodsta (Oct 30, 2007)

dipped in strange


----------



## fnmag (Oct 30, 2007)

blubber alerted Slim


----------



## Hodsta (Oct 30, 2007)

to the surreality


----------



## fnmag (Oct 30, 2007)

of his isolation


----------



## Hodsta (Oct 30, 2007)

(except for the....


----------



## Thujone (Oct 30, 2007)

sounds coming from


----------



## Hodsta (Oct 30, 2007)

falsetto voiced turnip),


----------



## Thujone (Oct 30, 2007)

Then just as


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 30, 2007)

the batteries croaked


----------



## Thujone (Oct 30, 2007)

a sound so


----------



## fnmag (Oct 30, 2007)

chilling, like Arctic


----------



## Thujone (Oct 30, 2007)

glaciers rapidly tearing


----------



## fnmag (Oct 30, 2007)

a fishing trawler


----------



## DoubleDutch (Oct 30, 2007)

strangely named "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!",


----------



## fnmag (Oct 30, 2007)

Slim jumped to


----------



## Thujone (Oct 30, 2007)

conclusions on his


----------



## fnmag (Oct 30, 2007)

way to Barrow


----------



## lightsandknives (Oct 30, 2007)

to find his


----------



## Thujone (Oct 30, 2007)

brand spankin new


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 30, 2007)

super duper exclusive


----------



## lightsandknives (Oct 30, 2007)

Swiss army knife.


----------



## fnmag (Oct 30, 2007)

30 days of darkness


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 30, 2007)

, dogs and cats


----------



## Thujone (Oct 30, 2007)

ran from all


----------



## fnmag (Oct 31, 2007)

marauding polar bears


----------



## Burgess (Oct 31, 2007)

drinking Coca-Cola


----------



## fnmag (Oct 31, 2007)

Slim wasn't deterred


----------



## lightsandknives (Oct 31, 2007)

from his quest


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 31, 2007)

for the holy


----------



## Thujone (Oct 31, 2007)

grail of lighting


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 31, 2007)

which was the


----------



## DoubleDutch (Oct 31, 2007)

last thing he


----------



## fnmag (Oct 31, 2007)

needed in this


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 31, 2007)

midnight sun environment


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 31, 2007)

from the HID


----------



## fnmag (Nov 1, 2007)

The Arctic winter


----------



## Burgess (Nov 1, 2007)

coat sale @ J.C. Pennys


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 1, 2007)

had ended leaving


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 1, 2007)

just wife beaters.


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 1, 2007)

and g strings.


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 1, 2007)

Slim, looking somewhat


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 1, 2007)

emaciated, went to


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 1, 2007)

the three-way mirror


----------



## fnmag (Nov 1, 2007)

and made numerous


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 1, 2007)

funny faces at


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 1, 2007)

funny faces at


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh GEEZ! How in the H377 did that happen?

SORRY!


----------



## fnmag (Nov 2, 2007)

Ernie the eskimo


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 2, 2007)

pie delivery boy.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 2, 2007)

Slim flew into


----------



## fnmag (Nov 2, 2007)

a rage when


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 2, 2007)

his batteries turned


----------



## fnmag (Nov 2, 2007)

into a pool


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 2, 2007)

of lithium goo.


----------



## fnmag (Nov 2, 2007)

Slim was infuriated


----------



## DoubleDutch (Nov 2, 2007)

and went berserk


----------



## fnmag (Nov 2, 2007)

punching every Inuit


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 2, 2007)

he could find!!!


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 2, 2007)

Big John, however,


----------



## fnmag (Nov 2, 2007)

passed out lollipops


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 2, 2007)

to the children


----------



## fnmag (Nov 2, 2007)

who were toothless


----------



## BVH (Nov 2, 2007)

Slim past on


----------



## fnmag (Nov 2, 2007)

to McKinley Range


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 2, 2007)

where he sighted


----------



## fnmag (Nov 2, 2007)

the Abominable Snowman


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 2, 2007)

dancing with Bigfoot


----------



## fnmag (Nov 2, 2007)

to the throbbing


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 2, 2007)

octopus of danger!


----------



## fnmag (Nov 2, 2007)

Slim was happy


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 2, 2007)

as a clam


----------



## fnmag (Nov 2, 2007)

when he spotted


----------



## Burgess (Nov 2, 2007)

a Dalmation


_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 2, 2007)

puppy next to


----------



## fnmag (Nov 2, 2007)

the dog sled


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 2, 2007)

driven by Elvis!


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

The dogs ran


----------



## mckevin (Nov 3, 2007)

and ran and


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

headed into Yellowknife


----------



## mckevin (Nov 3, 2007)

for a Slurpee.


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

Realizing his mistake


----------



## Burgess (Nov 3, 2007)

he braked hard


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

and headed north


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 3, 2007)

to the border


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 3, 2007)

where tacos are


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 3, 2007)

delicious, but give


----------



## gjg (Nov 3, 2007)

him bad flatulence,


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 3, 2007)

and he stunk


----------



## gjg (Nov 3, 2007)

up the place


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 3, 2007)

and the methane


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 3, 2007)

ignited, causing a


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

change in direction


----------



## gjg (Nov 3, 2007)

that could only


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

help his sleddogs


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 3, 2007)

with their balloons.


----------



## mckevin (Nov 3, 2007)

Speaking of balloons,


----------



## gjg (Nov 3, 2007)

the ballooning cost


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

a pretty penny


----------



## gjg (Nov 3, 2007)

not a quarter


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

not two bits


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 3, 2007)

but more than


----------



## gjg (Nov 3, 2007)

enough to afford​


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

a new kayak


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 3, 2007)

for his yak


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

into coastal waters


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 3, 2007)

running deeper than


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

his customary route


----------



## Burgess (Nov 3, 2007)

delivering newspapers


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

and the mail


----------



## Burgess (Nov 3, 2007)

and the females

 ___ 

_


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

were quite happy


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 3, 2007)

to meet the


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

kayaking stud, Slim.


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 3, 2007)

with the sidekick shady


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

Salvatore jumping on


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 3, 2007)

the kayak, tipping


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 3, 2007)

water pouring in


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

as the kayak


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 3, 2007)

began to sink oo:


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 3, 2007)

sky getting dark suddenly


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

and a shark


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 3, 2007)

with big teeth


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

was closing in


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 3, 2007)

with jaws open


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

and supper on


----------



## Hodsta (Nov 3, 2007)

gas cylinder revealed


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 3, 2007)

fresh meat


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

his feeding intent


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 3, 2007)

considering earlier breakfast


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

the hungry shark


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 3, 2007)

pickep up speed


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

and shattered kayak


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 3, 2007)

suddenly exploded


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

sending all of


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 3, 2007)

leaving the shark


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

Slims kit sinking


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 3, 2007)

,he grabbed his


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

Hinderer XM-18 and


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 3, 2007)

his AR-15 by


----------



## fnmag (Nov 3, 2007)

the Beta mag


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 3, 2007)

but let the


----------



## fnmag (Nov 4, 2007)

hail of 55gr.BTHP


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 4, 2007)

fly until all


----------



## fnmag (Nov 4, 2007)

reprobates were sorted


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 4, 2007)

including shark to


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 4, 2007)

Slim then whipped


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 4, 2007)

it good!!! After


----------



## DoubleDutch (Nov 4, 2007)

that he puked


----------



## mckevin (Nov 4, 2007)

up a huge


----------



## fnmag (Nov 4, 2007)

nonsequitur. Slim immediately


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 4, 2007)

grabbed a bisquit


----------



## DoubleDutch (Nov 4, 2007)

and shoved it


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 4, 2007)

where the sun


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 4, 2007)

would bake it


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 4, 2007)

into a crispy


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 4, 2007)

dog treat for


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 4, 2007)

Kujo, his chihuahua.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 4, 2007)

Slim's body parts


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 4, 2007)

were on Ferenginar


----------



## fnmag (Nov 4, 2007)

but a chupacabra


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 4, 2007)

mellowed his mood


----------



## fnmag (Nov 4, 2007)

by whipping up


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 4, 2007)

fluffy smashed potatoes!!!


----------



## Burgess (Nov 4, 2007)

and Giblet Gravy !


----------



## fnmag (Nov 4, 2007)

Then hurling them


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 4, 2007)

skyward, he opened


----------



## fnmag (Nov 4, 2007)

his reserve 'chute


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 4, 2007)

revealing a hidden


----------



## fnmag (Nov 4, 2007)

cache of diamonds


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 4, 2007)

and illegal fireworks!


----------



## Thujone (Nov 4, 2007)

Slim then decided


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 4, 2007)

why wait further


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 4, 2007)

to light fireworks?


----------



## fnmag (Nov 5, 2007)

Fort Abercrombie was


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 5, 2007)

under fire from


----------



## BVH (Nov 5, 2007)

alien gak gak's


----------



## Thujone (Nov 5, 2007)

which shot goo


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 5, 2007)

filled doughnuts at


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2007)

lighted bottle rockets


----------



## mckevin (Nov 5, 2007)

with excellent results.


----------



## Thujone (Nov 5, 2007)

Nearly like the


----------



## Zot (Nov 5, 2007)

pineapple the size


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2007)

Just FYI: responses should be kept at three words or fewer. So, continuing from your first three words:

of a Volkswagen


----------



## Zot (Nov 5, 2007)

filled with clowns


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2007)

and a phone


----------



## Thujone (Nov 5, 2007)

not a normal


----------



## Zot (Nov 5, 2007)

end of day.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 5, 2007)

Once darkness fell,


----------



## Thujone (Nov 5, 2007)

the sky became


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 5, 2007)

purple like a


----------



## BVH (Nov 5, 2007)

purple people eater


----------



## mckevin (Nov 5, 2007)

or a really


----------



## Burgess (Nov 6, 2007)

plump, juicy Grape !


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 6, 2007)

Counting his money,


----------



## BVH (Nov 6, 2007)

he suddenly felt


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 6, 2007)

the incredible lightness


----------



## Thujone (Nov 6, 2007)

that comes with


----------



## Zot (Nov 6, 2007)

a custom flashlight!


----------



## Thujone (Nov 6, 2007)

After receiving such


----------



## Zot (Nov 6, 2007)

a rotten fish


----------



## fnmag (Nov 6, 2007)

Slim decided to


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2007)

fill a wastepaperbasket


----------



## fnmag (Nov 6, 2007)

with seal scat


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2007)

and then flush


----------



## Burgess (Nov 6, 2007)

with pride, he


----------



## fnmag (Nov 6, 2007)

entreated his dogs


----------



## Thujone (Nov 6, 2007)

to a delicious


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 6, 2007)

finger lickin'


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2007)

chicken bone dinner!!!


----------



## mckevin (Nov 6, 2007)

Followed by a


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2007)

bowl of water.


----------



## mckevin (Nov 6, 2007)

The next morning


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 6, 2007)

the lightness of


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2007)

the Light Cannon


----------



## fnmag (Nov 6, 2007)

never burdened Slim


----------



## mckevin (Nov 7, 2007)

with its exceptionally


----------



## Burgess (Nov 7, 2007)

handy S-O-S mode

:naughty:
_


----------



## fnmag (Nov 7, 2007)

Barrow was frozen


----------



## Thujone (Nov 7, 2007)

but only on


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 7, 2007)

the end of


----------



## Thujone (Nov 7, 2007)

his left limbs


----------



## mckevin (Nov 7, 2007)

which is only


----------



## fnmag (Nov 7, 2007)

because of stroke


----------



## BVH (Nov 7, 2007)

Slim is dead.


----------



## Thujone (Nov 7, 2007)

While Slim was


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 7, 2007)

searching for his


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 7, 2007)

next life he


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 7, 2007)

bumped into a


----------



## mckevin (Nov 7, 2007)

spirit guide, who


----------



## mulotozink (Nov 7, 2007)

fell off a


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 7, 2007)

Husky sled dog.


----------



## mckevin (Nov 7, 2007)

"Dang that hurt"


----------



## fnmag (Nov 8, 2007)

Slim is alive! :nana: :thumbsup:  :wave:  :rock:


----------



## Burgess (Nov 8, 2007)

UcantKeepAgoodMan Down !

:thumbsup:

_


----------



## fnmag (Nov 8, 2007)

Indeed, Skagway Sllim


----------



## Burgess (Nov 8, 2007)

(updated 2.0 version)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2007)

runs at 1.02MHz


----------



## Thujone (Nov 8, 2007)

while consuming only


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2007)

1.02 watts of


----------



## BVH (Nov 8, 2007)

fat-free cottage cheese


----------



## Thujone (Nov 8, 2007)

which is better


----------



## BVH (Nov 8, 2007)

than Lithium Oxide


----------



## Thujone (Nov 8, 2007)

due to its


----------



## fnmag (Nov 8, 2007)

arctic weather resistance.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 8, 2007)

Then an A-10


----------



## fnmag (Nov 8, 2007)

hurtling down on


----------



## BVH (Nov 8, 2007)

Santa Clause Lane


----------



## fnmag (Nov 8, 2007)

at North Pole.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 8, 2007)

launched two Hellfires



_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2007)

and a 10X


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 8, 2007)

just as Rudolph


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 8, 2007)

replaced his batteries


----------



## LumenHound (Nov 8, 2007)

in the BlackBerry


----------



## fnmag (Nov 8, 2007)

The snow was


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 9, 2007)

blinding, so Slim


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 9, 2007)

whipped out Oakley


----------



## BVH (Nov 9, 2007)

'specs' and proceeded


----------



## Zot (Nov 9, 2007)

with caution until


----------



## Qoose (Nov 9, 2007)

falling down a


----------



## Zot (Nov 9, 2007)

"white" black hole


----------



## BVH (Nov 9, 2007)

causing his death.


----------



## Thujone (Nov 9, 2007)

Luckily death didn't

ps. Post 1000, yay


----------



## BVH (Nov 9, 2007)

come quickly. He


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 9, 2007)

got on his


----------



## Zot (Nov 9, 2007)

trusty dragonfly Peppermint


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 9, 2007)

Patty, and put


----------



## Thujone (Nov 9, 2007)

an 8-track into


----------



## BVH (Nov 9, 2007)

the Grim Reapers


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 9, 2007)

abdominal opening, since


----------



## BVH (Nov 9, 2007)

the ride "down"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 9, 2007)

would take longer.


----------



## fnmag (Nov 9, 2007)

Slim then followed


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 9, 2007)

the colostomy bag


----------



## fnmag (Nov 9, 2007)

Wolves stalked Slim


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 9, 2007)

up the tree


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 9, 2007)

where a hawk


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 9, 2007)

grabbed Slim and


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 9, 2007)

carried him to


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 9, 2007)

a secret cave


----------



## Burgess (Nov 9, 2007)

from Zork I


----------



## mckevin (Nov 10, 2007)

which had relocated


----------



## fnmag (Nov 10, 2007)

to Prudhoe Bay.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Nov 10, 2007)

With exceptionally large


----------



## fnmag (Nov 10, 2007)

snow shoes, Slim


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2007)

plodded through the


----------



## fnmag (Nov 10, 2007)

Arctic wilderness looking


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2007)

for CR123A cells


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 10, 2007)

and trying to


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 10, 2007)

navigate by the


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2007)

light of a


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 10, 2007)

silvery moon that


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2007)

lit a supernova!!!


----------



## fnmag (Nov 10, 2007)

Then, Slim observed


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 10, 2007)

a perfectly preserved


----------



## fnmag (Nov 10, 2007)

polar bear den


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2007)

made from polar


----------



## fnmag (Nov 10, 2007)

mouse droppings that


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2007)

he fished out


----------



## fnmag (Nov 10, 2007)

of Bering Sea


----------



## Burgess (Nov 10, 2007)

to shining Sea.


----------



## fnmag (Nov 10, 2007)

Upon discovering this


----------



## Burgess (Nov 10, 2007)

awesome CPF website


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2007)

, Slim purchased a


----------



## fnmag (Nov 10, 2007)

beta McGizmo Lunasol


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 10, 2007)

but it wasn't


----------



## fnmag (Nov 11, 2007)

long before Slim


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 11, 2007)

climbed a tree,


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2007)

and dropped the


----------



## BVH (Nov 11, 2007)

thumb of his


----------



## fnmag (Nov 11, 2007)

of his glove


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2007)

into the sewer. :green:


----------



## Thujone (Nov 11, 2007)

We could say


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 11, 2007)

he felt flushed


----------



## DoubleDutch (Nov 11, 2007)

like his wife


----------



## BVH (Nov 11, 2007)

had just slammed


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2007)

his fingers in


----------



## fnmag (Nov 11, 2007)

the igloo door


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2007)

; the knob broke


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 11, 2007)

that leads to


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 11, 2007)

the basement where


----------



## BVH (Nov 11, 2007)

the refrigerator is


----------



## Burgess (Nov 11, 2007)

humming peacefully


----------



## fnmag (Nov 11, 2007)

A mule wandered


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 11, 2007)

onto a c-130


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 11, 2007)

closed the door,


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 11, 2007)

and kicked a$$.


----------



## BVH (Nov 11, 2007)

The take-off roll


----------



## mckevin (Nov 11, 2007)

with jam and


----------



## fnmag (Nov 11, 2007)

a hammer-head stall


----------



## Burgess (Nov 12, 2007)

shocked observers


_


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 12, 2007)

Suddenly, parachutes opened,


----------



## fnmag (Nov 12, 2007)

and the mule


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2007)

started to kick!!!


----------



## fnmag (Nov 12, 2007)

So Slim quickly


----------



## BVH (Nov 12, 2007)

removed his eye


----------



## mckevin (Nov 12, 2007)

glasses so he


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2007)

could administer a


----------



## fnmag (Nov 12, 2007)

hard right hook


----------



## BVH (Nov 12, 2007)

to his face


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 12, 2007)

(the mule's face)


----------



## BVH (Nov 12, 2007)

no, Slims face


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 12, 2007)

anyhow the mule


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2007)

kicked Slim in


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 12, 2007)

the Netherlands


----------



## fnmag (Nov 12, 2007)

and Slim responded


----------



## Burgess (Nov 12, 2007)

in "High Soprano" . . . .

:naughty:
_


----------



## DoubleDutch (Nov 12, 2007)

"tulpen uit Amsterdam!"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 12, 2007)

and then jumped


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 12, 2007)

for joy when


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 12, 2007)

the ramp opened


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2007)

and what emerged?!? :twothumbs


----------



## fnmag (Nov 12, 2007)

The long lost


----------



## mckevin (Nov 13, 2007)

pineapple sunday.


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 13, 2007)

Avocado Saturday sucked!


----------



## BVH (Nov 13, 2007)

Meanwhile in Antarctica


----------



## Thujone (Nov 13, 2007)

the lack of


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

ice cubes left


----------



## Thujone (Nov 13, 2007)

Slim with little


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

choise but to


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 13, 2007)

eat with three


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2007)

fingers of his


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 13, 2007)

mom's left feet


----------



## Unforgiven (Nov 13, 2007)

Chapter Seven


----------

